# beautiful gal GSD on Returning the Favor



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If any of you have watched Returning the Favor with Mike Rowe on Facebook, this latest edition has a good looking GSD featured. And one that gets a little rowdy on camera, but over all it was a nice show. 

https://www.facebook.com/ReturningTheFavor/videos/2045985955672664/


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

This is awesome, thanks. I've been looking into getting Mei trained and certified for the exact reason as some of these vets. I actually sent out a couple apps today for a free in house consult. 

Just these past several weeks having Mei and the connection we've made has just really helped my well being. 

Thanks again for sharing this.


----------

